# Cichlid Superlative: Best Eyes



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Below are pictures of my new firemouth. This is the first time I have owned a firemouth, and having one has completely confirmed my feeling that the firemouth has the most beautiful eyes of any cichlid. Firemouth eyes are like blue jewels beaming out of the tank.

So which cichlid do you think has the best eyes?










































So which cichlid do you think has the best eyes??


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol I think it depends on the individual fish. I have a couple Midas with blue eyes, it's not strictly a firemouth trait. Like Kujo here:


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Welllll mine's a hybrid (Super Red Texas) but when I first got him I couldn't stop looking at his eyes. 










P.S. Sinister, how's your Draco doing? She was always my favorite blue-eyed Midas to see updates on


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

Golden eyes for blue dempseys...


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

I think it is most definitely be sajica.... their eyes shine the brightest light blue, but its difficult to capture with the camera.

Female:









Female and male in breeding colours:









Burt


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

Midas' blue and gold cat eyes.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

I like the blue eyes too...

Cryptoheros nanoluteus



















Thorichthys maculipinnis


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Natalie said:


> P.S. Sinister, how's your Draco doing? She was always my favorite blue-eyed Midas to see updates on


I'm afraid I have some bad news for you then...I guess one night something spooked her...I was sitting upstairs (her tanks was downstairs) and heard this HUGE crash. I went down thinking a cat had been up on a shelf and broken something, only to see Draco flopping around on the floor - which is concrete, as it's an unfinished basement. I grabbed her and put her back in the tank right away, but she did some damage to herself. First she had to crash through the 1" opening at the back of the glass tank lid, then she would have flopped down onto the bench the tank sits on, and from there fallen another 4 feet down onto the concrete...I threw some salt and some meds in there for her right away, but she died overnight. I was thoroughly PO'd.


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Macfish beat me to it.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I also have to vote for sajica!


----------



## centralsteve (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I don't know how to post pictures like the rest of you do BUT my flowerhorn has awesome red eyes.


----------



## cole (Oct 25, 2006)

Kudo's for the Nano eyes! :thumb: I have always been a huge fan! Unfortunately my last one passed the other night. 

But of course you guys know I love the EBJD eyes:



Cole~


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

While I love all the blue eyes. My vote is tied between Natalie's SRT and Burtle's Midas with the cat eyes. I can't decide which one I like the best. opcorn:


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow---All very impressive! But, I have to agree with the above (lil mama), and I have to add Sinister's Midas for a 3-way tie.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the bright ruby colored eyes of my flowerhorn, for me, nothing better then the flaming evil eyes of this guy


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet, :drooling: sweet fish Gage. He looks like he is smirking at you. I agree his eyes are awesome. Wow beautiful fish rrrrrrrrrr oh man I want one!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hehe, thanx lil mama, he isnt in tip top shape in that pic, i had just done a water change, so his kok is down a lot, and with the flash, his pearls are drained in color, they are actually ice blue.


----------



## sicetnon (Jan 24, 2008)

I think could be Sajica or the blood red of Chocolate Cichlid!!! 8)


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

BV


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

My Severum has a real nice red eye, ill try and get a good upclose pic of it.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

beautiful severum Bluekiller82, *** never seen a gold severum with so much red.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW  Bluekiller82 That is a beautiful fish. Love to see the pics of it's eyes. opcorn:


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Heres the best shot i could get of it, not the greatest.
(its a super red severum)


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

That is a nice convict big vine! I've always liked them but so many of the pet store ones have so little color!


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Natalie said:


> Welllll mine's a hybrid (Super Red Texas) but when I first got him I couldn't stop looking at his eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have my vote.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

BV that is a beautiful Con with beautiful eyes. I'm still waiting to see you post new pics of that huge Oscar you have.


----------



## canary (Apr 22, 2008)

Natalie said:


> Welllll mine's a hybrid (Super Red Texas) but when I first got him I couldn't stop looking at his eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, where did you get that texas red from?! and how much was it? :O


----------

